# Goal



## Rizuko Kokashi (Jun 2, 2008)

_I am 18 but very skilled been in mix martial arts since age 3. In 2 more years I got this note that from my trainer and my manager that they are going to send me to either WEC or Extreme Cagefighting plus I will be able to perform this year turning 19 to able to train and be able to go to World Fighting Championships made by Chuck Norris. I been fighting for 15 years going on 16 so I  am going to make everything count._


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2008)

Rizuko Kokashi said:


> _I am 18 but very skilled been in mix martial arts since age 3. In 2 more years I got this note that from my trainer and my manager that they are going to send me to either WEC or Extreme Cagefighting plus I will be able to perform this year turning 19 to able to train and be able to go to World Fighting Championships made by Chuck Norris. I been fighting for 15 years going on 16 so I am going to make everything count._


 

Let me ask you a question OK how can a three year old train in mix martial arts.

To be in the Mr. Norris fighting show you must try out for a team and the team manager pick them.

You are 18 right and have been fighting for 15 years so at age three who was you fighting, the other kid that took your sucker away.

By the way if you are 18 how come you manager or training are not letting you fight in the WEC or in another org?


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## meth18au (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it even legal for 3 year olds to fight?  Imagine seeing something like that though....these 2 3 year old kids grounding and pounding each other....seriously....    


To the OP- good luck on 'making everything count'....


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 3, 2008)

meth18au said:


> Imagine seeing something like that though....these 2 3 year old kids grounding and pounding each other....seriously....



Obviously you don't have kids


----------



## allenjp (Jun 3, 2008)

Rizuko Kokashi said:


> _I am 18 but very skilled been in mix martial arts since age 3. In 2 more years I got this note that from my trainer and my manager that they are going to send me to either WEC or Extreme Cagefighting plus I will be able to perform this year turning 19 to able to train and be able to go to World Fighting Championships made by Chuck Norris. I been fighting for 15 years going on 16 so I am going to make everything count._


 
OK, great....ummm.....good luck with that. (What are we supposed to do with this guys?)


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 3, 2008)

When I was a little kid, I wanted to be a Transformer, and was well on my way to transforming into a supersonic jet.

But then my manager said I had to be a Decepticon, even though my trainer (Optimus Prime) wanted me to be an Autobot. So I just quit and joined the GoBots, where they pay me better.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 3, 2008)

> When I was a little kid, I wanted to be a Transformer, and was well on my way to transforming into a supersonic jet.



You wanted to be Gam?


----------



## joblo (Jun 3, 2008)

The first UFC was in '95-'96, that would mean you started MMA training and fighting before the first UFC?


----------



## allenjp (Jun 3, 2008)

joblo said:


> The first UFC was in '95-'96, that would mean you started MMA training and fighting before the first UFC?


 
Wrong. UFC 1 was November 12, 1993. Pancrase started the same year in Japan. Still his claims are completely ridiculous.


----------



## zDom (Jun 4, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Still his claims are completely ridiculous.



but VERY entertaining ...

opcorn:


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 4, 2008)

..........................................................  :BSmeter:


----------



## meth18au (Jun 5, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> Obviously you don't have kids




I was being sarcastic buddy...sorry if I came across the wrong way...


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 5, 2008)

meth18au said:


> I was being sarcastic buddy...sorry if I came across the wrong way...



All good, all in jest


----------

